# What age can he run with me?



## FoxyMom

I'm not exactly sure where to put this topic, so if it needs to move, I'm ok with that. 

Anyway, I'm a short distance runner (5 miles max) and can't wait to take my GSD with me. I know he's still too young (7 months old) to come, but I'm wondering when he can at least go on some 1-2 mile runs with me. And then again, when he'll be ready for the 3-5 mile runs. My vet said a year, but I've heard 18 months as well. Just wondering what the consensus is here. 

TIA!

Tami


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ten3zro

FoxyMom said:


> I'm not exactly sure where to put this topic, so if it needs to move, I'm ok with that.
> 
> Anyway, I'm a short distance runner (5 miles max) and can't wait to take my GSD with me. I know he's still too young (7 months old) to come, but I'm wondering when he can at least go on some 1-2 mile runs with me. And then again, when he'll be ready for the 3-5 mile runs. My vet said a year, but I've heard 18 months as well. Just wondering what the consensus is here.
> 
> TIA!
> 
> Tami
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I would definitely err on the side of not ruining his hips. I would wait until he's at least 2 yrs. old. Others may differ...not worth the risk


----------



## gsdlover91

I started running with my boy at around 7 months - always on grass/dirt trails, and gradually built him up. I always stopped often to give him a break. He can run, just dont over do it. One mile, at a medium pace, should be perfectly fine. My guy is one year, and has ran up to 6 miles with me. (Our runs are usually only 1-3 miles though.)

The hip thing, is more genetic than anything - all running will do is exaggerate a problem already there. Wont GIVE your dog HD. Now, running and PULLING your dog along to run with you, not good. But if he is running on his own free will with you, I dont see why it's a problem. They do need exercise.


----------



## trcy

I've read wait until the growth plates have closed. around 18 months.


----------



## boygeorge

I heard too about growth plates of GSD is fully developed in 18 months but much safer to have breaks on the run. They surely love to run and needs good exercise, just gradually increase the distance.


----------



## FoxyMom

So, could I do some running, but with breaks in between or should I straight up wait until 18 months? I wouldn't go for more than a mile right now with him, but he does LOVE to run in our backyard. Really wishing we lived on acreage where we could run on soft ground. I could find some trails to take home to where at least he wouldn't be on pavement. But I am MORE than willing to wait. Want to keep home happy AND healthy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse

When you start running with him, work on the couch to 5k series to get him used to it. Run for 1 walk for 1 and so on and so forth increasing the run time and gradually decreasing walk time


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FoxyMom

That's actually how I started running, erfunhouse.  Still have the app on my phone, mostly because I was starting to train for a half before an injury. Just got back on the road, so I have to start near the beginning anyway. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ten3zro

I'm curious if anyone knows of any studies where someone looked at joint/overuse injuries in canines that participated in distance running programs. The obvious point is that wolves traveled many miles in the wilderness, so of course they have the stamina to do it, but I wonder if running with a human on today's modern surfaces (concrete, asphalt, etc.) does significant harm to a canine's joints and soft tissue.


----------



## FoxyMom

ten3zro said:


> ...but I wonder if running with a human on today's modern surfaces (concrete, asphalt, etc.) does significant harm to a canine's joints and soft tissue.


That's my concern. Yes, wolf pups run, but on soft ground. I'd love to start him now, but I'm not 100% sure I should. I'd probably err on the side of caution unless I can run on soft ground, which for me, is not an everyday option. He runs on our grass with the flirt pole, but that's about it. Actually, I could run around our local park, hmmm...

All I really want to do with him right now, if it's a safe and reliable option, is a start-stop mile or two. I'd love to see if any studies have been done...




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdlover91

I would NOT run him on pavement/concrete. I dont run my one year old on it yet, but will have to in a few months here, to get his paws ready for the endurance test. When I do run on sidewalks, I usually am on the sidewalk, and he just runs in the grass next to me.


----------



## doggiedad

i don't run. my dog was 1 yr old or older before we hit the
1 mile mark on our walks in the woods. i think he was 15 months to 
2 yrs old when we hit the 5 mile mark on our walks. we walked
a slow 2.5 miles and then stopped for water and a break. the breaks 
last 15 to 20 minutes depending on how i felt. lol. after the break we turned
around and headed back (2.5 miles). there's no need to rush running.
i suggest building up for running slowly. let your dog develope.


----------



## Thorny

I'm no expert, but I'd suspect that part of the answer to your question lies in the genetics of your dog. A 65# female can probably stand to jog sooner than a 120# male simply due to the pounding that will take place on the joints and pads. 

I turn my 10 month old loose with my roommates lab on our property and those 2 will go run and play for 10-15 minutes some times, and be running playing keep away most of that time. Translated into miles, they probably cover 1-2 miles. On our walks, he's off leash most of the time and we cover 1-2 miles and he sniffs, then jogs and then sniffs and then jogs. I can't imagine that this type of exercise is bad for him. In fact in older people, doctors have shown that a lack of exercise leads to weak bones, so there is a need for light pounding on the bones to insure cell growth and good density. But as with all things, common sense must be used to help prevent injuries in our friends who's desire to please would probably drive them to run way beyond what's good for their young bodies.


----------



## Courtney

My husband runs with my boy. He started light jogs with him around 8 months mainly on the beach, low impact (we have Lake Erie access). It's true you don't want to over do it when their joints are still maturing and growth plates not closed. But I also think it's important to safely build good muscle tone. He runs mostly with him on dirt paths, sometimes the road. We use mushers secret all year on his paws because we are so active with him. Mainly hiking.

What we were very cautious with is jumping, that was a no go.


----------

